# RushHour Spiel programmieren



## Guest (21. Feb 2004)

Tag Leute

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich muss ein texbasiertes Rushhour Spiel proggen. ( Spielfeld 6 * 6 Zeichen....chars)
auf dem Spielfeld stehen Autos mit denen man fahren kann / soll.....
der rest ist egal, da mein Problem beim fahren ist.

ich habe das ganze spielfeld in einem 2 dim Array gespeichert.  überall wo ein Auto steht wird ein buchstabe reingeschrieben.

so schaut des dann aus......  das Spielfeld  ( natürlich etwas schöner :wink: )

. . A A . .
. .  .  . . .
. .  .  B . .
. .  .  B . .
. .  .  B . .
. .  .  . . .


Das wäre jetzt das Auto A  ( 2 Zeichen lang )  und Auto B ( 3 Zeichen)

jetzt habe ich nur das Problem, mit dem verschieben / fahren.  Ich habe 2 Textfelder. Im 1. wird der Name des Autos eingegben und im 2.   wie weit es fahren soll. (  zB:   +1   oder -1 )

Nur wie soll ich das machen, weil wenn ich Zb das Array nach dem Buchstaben durchsuche weiß ich trotzdem nicht, ob es waagrecht oder senkrecht steht bzw ob da ein andres Auto im Weg ist....

hättet ihr ideen wie man das machen könnte   vl  alle daten vom auto in einem array speichern....oder kA ????

hoffe mein Problem ist klar...... :roll: 

lg michi


----------



## Beni (21. Feb 2004)

Etwas objektorientierter denken!
Ein Auto ist ein Objekt, mit Ausmassen, Richtungsvektoren, ..., und einer eigenen Klasse

mfg Beni


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2004)

hmmm, ja denke auch, dass ich das ganze mit einer Klasse machen werden.....

mal schaun wie das so wird..... :roll: 

thx

lg michi


----------

